# ODNR Fish Report 7/26/06



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Wildlife News
Ohio Department of Natural Resources

Division of Wildlife
The Fish Ohio Report
July 26, 2006

CENTRAL OHIO
Buckeye Lake (Fairfield, Licking, and Perry counties) - This 2,816 acre reservoir offers excellent warm weather channel catfishing. There is a large population with some fish weighing up to 20 pounds that can be taken throughout the lake using prepared baits or soft crayfish. There is also a growing flathead catfish population that are caught using large chubs, small carp and suckers as bait. This lake is also the best choice in central Ohio for large carp. They can be caught on prepared baits along the bottom of shallow, brushy areas. Saugeye can be taken throughout the year. Use a jig tipped with a minnow. Also try casting or trolling four to six inch minnow imitations or shallow running crankbaits.

Kiser Lake (Champaign County) - This 384-acre lake offers an excellent bluegill population with fish measuring six to eight inches long. Shoreline cover produces throughout the year. Also try fly fishing with poppers around lily pads. Largemouth bass can be caught along the edges of vegetation and measure 12 to 18 inches. Channel catfish are stocked in this lake and can be caught along the bottom using night crawlers or prepared baits. There are no motors permitted at this lake.


NORTHWEST OHIO
Paulding Reservoir (Paulding County)  The water levels are normal, the water is clear and the water temperature is 80 degrees. Bluegills are being taken in good numbers by fishing wax worms under a slip bobber. Set the wax worm at eight feet under the bobber. Morning and evenings are the best. Channel catfish are being taken as well in the mornings and evenings. Fish night crawlers on the bottom.

Maumee River (Paulding County)  The water level is normal, and a bit muddy. The water temperature is 78 degrees. Sheephead are being caught in the evening by still fishing with a night crawler. Flathead catfish are also being taken in the river after dark. Still fishing with minnows is working well.

Flat Rock Creek (Paulding County)  The water is at normal levels, a bit muddy and is 78 degrees. Bullhead are being taken in the evenings by still fishing with night crawlers.

Nettle Lake (Williams County)  The water level is normal, the water is clear and is at 78 degrees. Catfish are being taken at night by fishing night crawlers on the bottom. Near the dock is the best spot. Bluegill are being taken in the mornings by fishing crickets under a bobber. Set the crickets between four and six feet under the bobber. Again, near the dock is best.



NORTHEAST OHIO
Spencer Lake (Medina County)  Channel catfish and brown bullhead catfish up to four pounds in size are biting at this small 50-acre lake. Yearling (nine-inch) channel cats have been stocked in good numbers during alternate years since the early 1990s. On average, nearly 1,800 catfish have been stocked in odd numbered years from 1993 to 1999. This includes 1,750 yearlings stocked in 2001, 1,345 in 2003 and 1,276 in 2005. Average harvest of a channel cat is 16 inches, while the average harvest of a bullhead is 12 inches. Bullheads may be smaller, but they sure are tasty and since the numbers are high, there are enough to go around! Try shrimp, chicken or beef livers, and night crawlers. This lake is located two miles east of Spencer off State Route 162 (Black River); wheelchair accessible shoreline facilities available; electric motors only.

Mosquito Lake (Trumbull County) -- This lake sits on 6,550 acres. The best walleye fishing is in mid-April to early June, but anglers are still picking up 15 to 22-inch fish while trolling with jigs. Largemouth bass (12 to 15 inches) are also biting on night crawlers at the island near the campground (north point) or off the break wall. The lake is located on State Route 305, one mile west of State Route 46; wheelchair accessible shoreline facilities available; unlimited horsepower.

New Lyme (Ashtabula County) -- Channel catfish are going after night crawlers with bobbers set about one to two feet off the bottom of this 40-acre lake. During even-numbered years, stockings of yearling channel catfish occur, sending 1,000 to 3,000 small catfish into these waters. The outlook is excellent for some late night or early morning fishing, but if bluegills float your boat, reel some in from the Dodgeville boat ramp or from the channel between the island and shore. Wax worms seem to be the best bait at this time. This lake is located one mile east of New Lyme off of State Route 46, electric motors only.

SOUTHWEST OHIO

East Fork (Clermont County)  Largemouth bass are being caught by anglers using chartreuse or white colored plastic worms, banded crankbaits, top water baits, or live minnows. Best times are early in the morning and late in the evening. Cast along the points, buck brush, banks and in the areas with submerged trees or brush. Jig the worm on the bottom. Keep minnows moving in the top two to three feet of water. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using minnows or chicken liver as bait. Larger channel catfish are being caught on the night crawlers, Nitro worms (green night crawlers), or chicken livers. Use a #8, 1/0, or 2/0 long-shanked hook. Keep the bait along the bottom and near any rock wall and at least 18 feet deep. Bluegills are hitting on meal worms, wax worms, or redworms. Keep the bait under a bobber and about two to five feet deep. Cast anywhere around the docks, standing wood, or downed trees. Hybrid striped bass are being caught by anglers using minnows as bait and fishing near the main beach, campground beach, and the flat near the Army Corp ramp. 

Cowan Lake (Clinton County)  Anglers are fishing for crappies eight to 10 feet deep. Use a minnow or jig as bait. Bluegills are being caught by anglers using wax worms as bait. From the shoreline, fish the bait off of the bottom keeping the bait about two to three feet deep. Fish around structure such as boat ramps, docks, downed trees, etc. Use a #6 long shanked hook. Shovelhead catfish are biting on dead minnows or chubs fished along the bottom and into the creek channels. Use a #8, 1/0, or 2/0 long shanked hook.


SOUTHEAST OHIO

Clouse Lake (Perry County)  Located along State Route 668 three miles south of Somerset, this 41-acre lake provides many leisure hours for local fishermen. Bass fishing at this lake is best after dark right now with boat fishermen being most successful. Use top water lures, popper frogs, or float a red worm on top of vegetation.

Pike Lake (Pike County)  Water conditions are clear and at normal pool. Bluegills five to seven inches in length may be caught at anytime throughout the day along the shoreline. Use wax worms on a small hook and bobber. Largemouth bass from eight inches in length and up to four pounds in size are being caught on a variety of artificial lures, twister tails, and live minnows. Fishing around the shoreline for bass is best early and late in the day.

Salt Fork Lake (Guernsey County) - Anglers have had decent success fishing for largemouth bass this week. Some largemouth were in the 18 to 19 inch range, but most catches are less than 15 inches. The preferred lure color is white and would include a jig ' n pig and spinner baits where known above and underwater structure occurs. Catfish anglers have caught fish in the half-pound to eight pound range. The norm is fishing from shore by tight line using chicken liver or night crawlers. The most successful areas have been in the shallow upper region of the lake and at creek channels. White bass can be fished for using white and chartreuse jigs. Catches of sunfish have been reported, although quality is only fair. 

LAKE ERIE 
**The walleye daily bag limit is 6 fish. A 15" minimum size limit for walleye remains in effect for the entire season. The Lake Erie daily bag limit for yellow perch is 40 fish. The daily bag limit for black bass on Lake Erie is 5. The minimum size limit for black bass on Lake Erie is 14". The steelhead trout bag limit is 5. The minimum size limit for steelhead is 12 inches.**

Western Basin

Walleye fishing continues to be excellent with many limits being caught. The best fishing has been nearshore from the Toledo water intake to Crane Creek in 19 to 21 of water, N of West Sister Island, west of Green and Rattlesnake Islands, W of the SW corner of Kelleys Island, and on the dumping grounds N-NE of Cedar Point. Drifters are using mayfly rigs or worm harnesses with bottom bouncers, while trollers are using worm harnesses with inline weights or bottom bouncers and jet or dipsy divers with spoons. The best spoon colors have been patterns that include gold and purple or red.

The best yellow perch fishing in the western basin has been around the Toledo water intake and NE of Ballast Island. Perch spreaders with shiners fished near the bottom produce the most fish.

Central Basin

Walleye fishing in the central basin has been excellent. Fish have been caught on Ruggles Reef, between Beaver Creek and Lorain in 35 of water, on the N end of the Sandbar between Lorain and Vermilion, 6 miles N of the Cleveland Crib in 58 of water, 8 miles N of Eastlake in 62 of water, 7 to 8 miles NW of Fairport Harbor in 70 to 74 of water, and 7 to 8 miles NW of Geneva in 70 to 74 of water. Fish have been caught on worm harnesses or monkey puke, bloody nose, watermelon, killer bee and copper/back spoons trolled with dipsy divers or trolled with jet divers off planer boards. Some anglers are also drifting worm harnesses. Fish are suspended and anglers are fishing down 30 to 50'.

Yellow perch fishing has slowed down this past week and just fair catches have been reported. The best areas are 4 to 5 miles N of Ashtabula in 50-58 of water, and 4 to 5 miles N of Conneaut in 54-56 of water. Fish have ranged from 7 to 11 inches. Perch spreaders with shiners fished near the bottom produce the most fish. 

Smallmouth bass fishing has been excellent on Ruggles Reef between Huron and Vermilion, and along the shoreline from Fairport Harbor to Conneaut in 15 to 25 of water. Fish have been caught on goby color tube jigs, goby color drop shot rigs, jigs tipped with minnows or leeches, or by trolling crankbaits. 

White bass fishing has been good 1/2 mile N of Eastlake CEI power plant. Anglers are using agitators with white, yellow and green twister tails. Shore anglers are also reporting good catching of white bass at the Eastlake CEI, Wildwood State Park, Rocky River, Avon Lake and Lorain piers, using agitators with white, yellow and green twister tails and small spoons.

Lake Erie surface temperatures range from 72 to 76 degrees.

To view the predicted weather forecast for Lake Erie visit: http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/great_lakes/le/lez160.txt 

OHIO RIVER

Meigs County  Night fishermen are having great success catching catfish, particularly flatheads. Bank fishermen are using cut baits, night crawlers, goldfish, and a variety of homemade baits. These fishermen have also been successful in catching turtles.

Washington County  The stretch of river behind the Lafayette Hotel in Marietta is a great site for catching large catfish. Catfish the 10 to 31-pound range can be caught on bluegills, shad, or goldfish. The Devola Dam (on the Muskingum River) has also been a successful site for catfishing using cut baits fished tight line.


----------

